# Stupid exercise question



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Any advice would be appreciated. I guess its my age or the type of work I'm doing. I do a lot of heavy lifting and milk goats, do I can do push ups or pull ups till the cows come home. But I cannot do a single deep knee bend. Maybe its age (50+) and loss of flexibility. Its not overly painful. I just cannot seem to bend. My legs seem to be all tied up. Do I just do a little bit each day? I don't know when I lost the ability to move. I used to be able to do anything.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd do the shallow kneed bends and do knee bends while laying on my back, which will work the knees without the stress of body weight.

It's good to be able to do a deep knee bend, but I would not do them regularly, since they are hard on the joints, especially if one's weight is heavier.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a lot of problems in that area but something that helped me a lot...i stood at the footboard of my bed, if you don't have that you can stand anywhere you can grip something really well, like a couch, heavy chair, etc.

and I began squatting down a little at a time, just a little..it took a long time but now I can squat 100 reps easily..and do every day..flexability comes slowly


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

body squats


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, I'm trying a little bit while holding the oven door handle.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if your legs and ankles are kinda locking up it will take a while..but give it time..it will work


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

In addition to doing squats over the couch, try step ups. get a box about 20"-24" high and step up onto it. Alternate each leg. It will help with the front hip flexors, while squats help with hamstrings and leg tendons.


----------

